# Fear of hands



## viggz (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello everybody! I recently adopted a male cockatiel from a shelter a little over a month ago. The only thing I know about his past is that he had been seized by animal control. I spend a good amount of time with him daily and in the past month he now perches on my head/shoulder, mimics my whistles, gives kisses, enters/exit his cage on command, etc. With some love and attention his demeanor changed overnight, with one exception... he has a TERRIBLE fear of hands!! I have previous experience training birds, but none of my tricks seem to be working on lessing his fear. I'm guessing he has some past trauma with hands, and with not knowing details of his past it could have been ongoing for years. He will take sunflower seeds(his favorite treat) from my hand(and only my hand), but with great hesitation. Without a treat if a hand gets within a foot of him he immediately starts lunging, hissing, and biting(and often even if there is a treat involved). If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Birds&Boxers (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Viggz, I don't have any real advice, but I just wanted to say that my male has the same issue with hands. You're actually doing better than me, as he won't even take food from my hands and I've had him more than a year. He's a happy healthy bird otherwise, and enjoys interacting with me in many other ways, but it would be nice if I could help him be more comfortable with hands. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for whatever advice anyone else has.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

I had a tiel that was the same way, only thing you can do is slowly desensitize him to your hand. Don't freak him out to the point that he decides moving away from your hand is his best option, but you need to reprogram his memory with more positive interactions with "hands" and at some point he'll know more good than bad and accept your hand. It's pretty easy from there and after that point yours may start to consider taking a treat / food from your hand too. Good luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
We have several stickies in the training section about taming birds. Check them out.


----------



## jameslea12 (Jul 17, 2016)

My guy was the same way so I started offering him my elbow and slowly moved up to the back of my hand and finally my finger. It takes a lot of time so be patient.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

I had one that was the same way, only thing to do is let them get over it slowly. I would slowly approach (the hissing / beaking tiel) with my fingernail and slowly rub his beak with my nail until he was totally calm then I took my hand away. Did this every time I came to his cage, little by little his reaction to my approaching hand lessened more and more each time I did this until about a month later he had no negative reaction to my hand anymore and happily stepped up for me.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you tried stick/clicker training your guy? I've heard a lot of good things about it. I'm currently trying to clicker train my 13 year old white capped Pionus, August. As your guy will take treats from your fingers, you're ahead of the game, LOL. 

Good luck


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

My little Maxwell is the same, due to issues in the pet shop he came from. Hes been with us/ me for more than three years and will not accept my hand or arm. The good thing about him is - he lets me give him kisses, lets me kiss his crest and will come on my head sometimes. I know it will take time and patience, so I go with the flow X x


----------

